# Buying An Assembled Desktop



## Soumyajit (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi all

I have decided to go for a desktop, after trying to decide whether a laptop would be better or a desktop. The reason being mainly the price factor.
Now, I wanted to know, what would be better? an assembled desktop, or one from any of the known brands like HP, Compaq, Acer, etc.
Also, what all should I look for while getting my PC assembled from the local computer shop. Which products to choose from?
My requirements are very basic... internet, movies, office applications and Photoshop.

My tentative hardware list is :
Intel Dual Core Processor
1 GB DDR2 RAM
approx 100 GB SATA HDD
DVD Writer
yet to decide whether to go for TFT or CRT (considering image editing in photoshop)

My budget : approx Rs 30,000

How much would such a gig cost me? Which product would be the best?
I dont know if such a thread exists, coz i couldnt find one in the "search".

Would be glad if the esteemed members can pitch in with their suggestions...

Thanks n Regards
Soumyajit


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 22, 2007)

if u r not into much gaming and u prefer portability then get a laptop. u can  get a good config HP laptop for 35K..


----------



## Soumyajit (Mar 22, 2007)

No, I did check up the laptops... I am looking for Dual Core, while 35K only offers Celeron processors. Secondly, most of the people whom i spoke to, were sceptical about HP/Compaq service support.


----------



## xsreality (Mar 23, 2007)

go for intel C2D E6300 processor..with intel D965WH. this wil cost u arnd 15k.

go for 160GB SATAII HDD ..for 2.7k..
LITE-ON DVD-RW 1.9k
Corsair 1GB DDR2 RAM 5k

for image editing, CRT shud do d job 4 u...bt 17" TFT's r available 4 less than 10k..with CRT everything wil fit in ur budget of 30k.


----------



## magnet (Mar 23, 2007)

in dell u get c2d in ard 39k inspiron 6400.........

btw 160 gb sata and 80 gb sata has hardly 500-700 difference btw   tft isnt that bad also..get a good panel one not tn panel.......also they save a lot of energy comparing crt...but for total editing hardcore professional stuff get a crt or high end tft which cost bomb

also atlest get a 450w psu......powersafe one


----------



## Soumyajit (Mar 24, 2007)

thanks friends for your replies...

but fact is, i am a total novice as far as computers are concerned. so if some one can be kind enough to explain to me what all i gotta ask for when i ask the local shop to configure a PC for me... for i am quite sure, that if i just go and ask for a PC, i will in most probability be duped.

so, what all do i need?

Processor - Intel Core 2 Duo? exact specs? price??
Motherboard - no idea !!
Graphics Card - do i need one? 
Video Card - is it inbuilt?
Modem - ditto?
RAM - 1 GB DDR2 - which brand? price?
Hard Disc - 160 GB SATA2 7200 rpm? which brand? price??
DVD Writer - which brand? cost?
cabinet - specs? price?
mouse, keyboard, ...

anything else??

sorry, if my question is too dumb for a forum like this...

Soumyajit


----------



## phreak0ut (Mar 24, 2007)

^^xsreality has already answered most of your questions.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 24, 2007)

@Soumyajit
what xsreality recomented is a nice one: The exact specs are:

Intel Core 2 Duo E6300 1.86 Ghz :
Intel D965WH mobo:   [both around 14k]
2x512 DDR2 667 Mhz [Kingston, Transcent, Corsair value etc] : 5k
160GB Seagate SATA2: 2.6k  or 250 GB Seagate SATA2: 3.5k
!7" CRT Flat: 6k
Liteon DVD Burner: 2k
Cabinet : Zebronics cabby with 400w stock PSU : 1.4k
Microsoft Keyboard+ opti mouse : 0.8k
-------------------------------------------------
Graphics card and video card are same and this mobo has a decent card which will serve u enuf [if u are not onto gaming]. 
As bout modem, u shud get one from ur local broadband providers and going for a dialup is just waste of money.
----------------------------------------
The assembling charge will be some 500bucks and u will be charged extra for on-site warranty.

Best of luck buddy. Hope it helps


----------



## azad_singh (Mar 24, 2007)

simply you can get a core dual PC in just 25000/-


----------



## Soumyajit (Mar 27, 2007)

thanks aravind for that detailed relpy... i think i can go out scouting now. is there going to be major price differences? i am currently in Cochin.
any guys from here, can you suggest some good shop?
regards
Soumyajit


----------



## Soumyajit (Apr 6, 2007)

hi all

seems no one from in and around cochin to suggest me about the prices, and about any dependable shops.

which cabinet should i go for? zebronics or VIP? which model (if anyone has any prior experience). how many fans should the cabinet have? there was one post about zebronics antibiotic. should i go for that (high end) or for an intermediate range?


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 6, 2007)

the Zebronics AntiBiotic & Peace cabinets cost around Rs.2400 to 2600+

AntiBiotic comes with 3 LED Fans, 1 LCD display & transperant side panel & a Zebronics 400 Watt SMPS (PSU)


(not sure of Peace's price).


----------



## Soumyajit (Apr 6, 2007)

*Which Cabinet*

thanks *s18000rpm*

so should i go for such a costly affair or should i settle for something less extravagant? considering that my budget is around 30,000 (extendable by max another 5000) and i plan to go for a 17" TFT.

regards


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 6, 2007)

hmm, btw those two cabinets are Gaming cabinets. sorry. 

take a look here, these cabinets will suit your needs.

*www.zebronics.net/images/cabinets/laxman-s.jpg *www.zebronics.net/images/cabinets/Ram-s.jpg *www.zebronics.net/images/cabinets/marina-black-s.jpg

Zebronics Intermediate & Mid End Cabinets

these look the best in the mid-range.


----------



## azad (Apr 6, 2007)

the zebronics peace cabinet shld be arnd 2600 rs and antibiotic arnd 2400 rs...they are really cool cabinets and u wont regret buying any one ..

And if you are buying a 17" tft, its a good idea to go in for a viewsonic 17" widescreen


----------



## Pathik (Apr 6, 2007)

btw
Core2Duo E6300 1.86Ghz
Intel DG965RY/WH
1*1GB Transcend DDR2 Ram
Sony DRU-830A
Seagate 160GB SATAII
VIP case + 400watts SMPS
Creative 2.1 speakers
Viewsonic 17" TFT
is wat u can easily get in 30-35k.


----------



## Soumyajit (Apr 7, 2007)

now...

about this dual channel RAM issue
should i go for 2 x 512MB DDR2 RAMs or 1 x 1GB DDR2 RAM? i read that for utilizing a dual core processor to the optimum one should use two RAMs.

secondly, which DVD writer? Sony or Lite-on or Samsung or LG??

and..

would it be better to buy original components from various shops, or buying all the components from one shop?

thanks n regards


----------



## azad (Apr 7, 2007)

i think u sld go in for 1 gb now and get another 1 gb as soon as u can afford it ....

well, all dvd writers are good, but if u will listen to me, then buy the asus 16x


and as for buying the components are concerned, i guess if u buy all the parts from a single shop, u can push harder for discounted prices...

anyways best of luck setting up your system ...


----------



## Soumyajit (Apr 8, 2007)

thanks azad for your post...

i think i will go with your suggestion of going for a single 1GB RAM right now.

any idea, which UPS i should go for? what rating should be ok??

regards


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 8, 2007)

@Wannabe_a_techie
Me too from Kerala but Kottayam. Bout the cabinet go for gud ventillated one. Zebronics ones are quite gud and gr8 value for money.
And the mobo has 4 mem slots. Then why are u going for a single stick now. U can have better perfomance by having 2*512 DDR2 in dual channel. If u want to upgrade later, just add another 2*512 in the secondary slots.

As bout UPS, APC is gud. A 600VA wud do.

For DVD writers, go for Liteon. Its best in class performer with 20X DVD speed and liteon drives has quite gud quality. It cud burn 16x discs at 20x. Liteon is easily available in kerala.


----------



## Soumyajit (Apr 8, 2007)

how much would the UPS cost?

*azad* suggested me a viewsonic 17" TFT. anyone any other suggestions? how much would that cost me?

regards


----------



## azad (Apr 8, 2007)

APC  500VA  -  2400 Rs
APC  650VA  -  3200 Rs
APC  800VA  -  5500 Rs
All these prices are mumbai prices


abt the monitors, u cld go in for a 19" wide benq FP92W . it costs arnd 11600 in mumbai 

ViewSonic  LCD  17 '' VA712  8900 Rs
ViewSonic  LCD  17'' VA1703  10050  Rs
ViewSonic  LCD  19" VG1930VM  12700  Rs
ViewSonic  LCD 19" VG1912W  11700 Rs


however if u r going infor 19", i suggest u take the benq...its gr8 vfm...


----------



## Soumyajit (Apr 11, 2007)

is win xp available in the market after the launch of vista? how much would it cost me? would i get the CD? or would it be just loaded and given to me??


----------



## praka123 (Apr 11, 2007)

@soumyagit:I am from Cochin area.You can find wholesale dealers:
they are Noveon Systems near Atlantis-MG rd nr Shipyard,International Marketing Company nr Ravipuram,Online Computers-South over bridge,Radha Electronics etc.for your case u should try Noveon Systems.
WinXP is available and Linux too is used by many.

Most of the wholesalers may not have ex-stock as the year ending was just over(March 31)


----------



## Soumyajit (Apr 14, 2007)

hi all

went computer shopping today. visited two shops and this is the price i was quoted (including 4% VAT) :

*NOVEON SYSTEMS*
Intel E6300 processor : Rs 9048
Intel DG 965 WH mobo : Rs 6760
2 x 512 MB DDR2 RAM : Rs 3640
Samsung Puma Hard Disc 250 GB : Rs 3328
Sony DVD Writer : Rs 1742
Mercury Cabinet with 400W PSU : Rs 1118
17" LCD Monitor Samsung/Acer : Rs 9828/Rs 8788
APC 500VA UPS : 2132

*IT NET Infocom*
Intel E6300 processor : Rs 8950
Intel DG 965 WH mobo : Rs 5500
2 x 512 MB DDR2 RAM Corsair : Rs 4100
Seagate Barracuda Hard Disc 250 GB : Rs 3650
Sony DVD Writer : Rs 1800
Mercury Cabinet with 400W PSU : Rs 1450
17" LCD Monitor ViewSonic : Rs 9200
APC 500VA UPS : 2100
KB / Mouse : Rs 750

Now, going by this kind of prices I am exceeding my budget by too much. And I also got to buy an OS (Win XP - Rs 3600)

*So, guys I think I will have to reconfigure for a lower configuration. What about taking a Intel E4300 Core 2 Duo Processor? Which one would be a compatible motherboard? preferably with onboard graphics??*
Should I go for Mercury cabinets? Seems Zebronics is not available..

Waiting for further advice..

Soumyajit


----------



## ruturaj3 (Apr 15, 2007)

Suggest me an AMD based PC. Only the processor ,mobo.
Mobo should have onboard graphics. Also support for DX10 cards.

I have heard that AMD/ATI  is designing chipset with onboard 7000 series Graphics.


----------



## ankushkool (Apr 15, 2007)

Soumyajit said:
			
		

> Now, going by this kind of prices I am exceeding my budget by too much. And I also got to buy an OS (Win XP - Rs 3600)
> 
> *So, guys I think I will have to reconfigure for a lower configuration. What about taking a Intel E4300 Core 2 Duo Processor? Which one would be a compatible motherboard? preferably with onboard graphics??*
> Should I go for Mercury cabinets? Seems Zebronics is not available..


as 4 de OS u will be a fool if u buy it 4 '3600'... u can get it 4 free
if ur budget is under 30k,  dont buy LCD monitor go 4 crt 15 inch
 n i will say go4 AMD athlon 3800+ & MSI K9 mobo (tried n tested)
or cheaper AMD 3200+ MSI K8 (9000)

dont spend much on de cabnit get intex cabinet 4 around 1200

 if u r not a power user 80 -120 GB segate harddisk is enough (7200 rpm)

 if u can... go 4 a nvidia 6600 GS graphis card
 ram at least 1GB (preferabbly DDR2, sud be compatible witl mobo)
 logitech keyboard mouse
 creative/ altech speakers
 and a liton DVD Writer


----------



## Soumyajit (Apr 15, 2007)

ankushkool said:
			
		

> as 4 de OS u will be a fool if u buy it 4 '3600'... u can get it 4 free


Is it true that Win XP would be given free by the assembler?? I am not asking for a pirated version. Want to load original OS.




> n i will say go4 AMD athlon 3800+ & MSI K9 mobo (tried n tested)
> or cheaper AMD 3200+ MSI K8 (9000)


i dont want to go for AMD. I want to take Intel Dual Core




> dont spend much on de cabnit get intex cabinet 4 around 1200


Ya, i wish to reduce the cost in that... 




> if u r not a power user 80 -120 GB segate harddisk is enough (7200 rpm)


and, maybe i will go for 160GB hard disc (cost diff 1000 i think)

anyone any suggestions?

*do you think i am being quoted the correct prices?*

regards
Soumyajit


----------



## Pathik (Apr 15, 2007)

@ankushkool... Dont encourage piracy... he s making a good decision if he wants to get the original OS.. thats not foolish..
@soumyajit
Get a athlon x2 3800+ and a asus m2n pv vm...
or if u want intel than get a pentium d 820 + a d102ggc2
but the amd config is way better than intel...
btw get a VIP cabinet... they come cheap..
if u can increase ur budget than get a c2d config...
and get 160gb the price diff is abt 700 only..


----------



## ankushkool (Apr 16, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> @ankushkool... Dont encourage piracy... he s making a good decision if he wants to get the original OS.. thats not foolish..



oops u got me wrong ... i ment was that he sud go 4 free OS likr linux, which i m using n not spend so much on XP


----------



## Soumyajit (Apr 16, 2007)

> oops u got me wrong ... i ment was that he sud go 4 free OS likr linux, which i m using n not spend so much on XP



i dont think Linux would be a good choice for me.. coz, 1. i have never used it, 2. i would be shuttling between my office PC and home PC, and office PC has win xp installed.

thinking of reducing the hard disc size and going for a 17" CRT maybe.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 17, 2007)

*Linux is too good*

Linux is much better than what it was before 2-3 yrs ago.U can try a free Live cd of Ubuntu ..> *shipit.ubuntu.com 
Not something like rocket science any more reg linux.
also do visit why linux @ *whylinuxisbetter.net

regarding Cochin shops it seems noveon is asking higher prices as u can see with processor.search a little more for shops near south over bridge etc.It seems a local assembler will get a much better price than u directly contact the wholesalers(noveon etc).there are shops though smaller which can give u good prices check it for urself.
Also there is team frontline:
*www.teamfrontline.com/orchid.htm#
*www.teamfrontline.com/products.htm


----------



## Soumyajit (Apr 18, 2007)

hi praka

thanks for your continued efforts at finding me a good config. but one thing i realized is, many of the shops arent well informed about the products. for eg. they werent aware of E6300 processor. and one guy told me that the processor he was offering would give me 2GB of L2 cache !!

will visit some more shops, as you have suggested..

as regards Linux, can i work on the same file in both Linux and Windows? I mean if there's a MS Word document or MS Powerpoint presentation, can I modify them in Linux? 

regards


----------



## sakumar79 (Apr 18, 2007)

@Soumyajit, I seriously recommend that you rethink your no-AMD idea because for the kind of budget that you propose to have, you will get a much better performance system from AMD. If you have a high budget, Intel processor will no doubt give a great performance, but for a low/medium budget, AMD processor will give better bang for the buck.. Suggest you go for AMD X2 3600+ or 3800+ with ASUS motherboard... If you keep rest of config same, your total price will come down by about 4 or 5 k I think...

Arun


----------



## praka123 (Apr 19, 2007)

Soumyajit said:
			
		

> hi praka
> as regards Linux, can i work on the same file in both Linux and Windows? I mean if there's a MS Word document or MS Powerpoint presentation, can I modify them in Linux?
> regards


Yes.you can work.Open office.org Writer is for MS Word and Open Office Impress does with Powerpoint.OpenOffice writer can export a file directly to pdf!.also are many alternative office members(editors,presentation,calculation invoice etc) available in Linux.You can access and write ur ntfs,fat partitions from Linux,can play dvds(css ones too),wma,wmvs streaming,flash,pdfs almost all and more.I'll Suggest you get urself Ubuntu Feisty Linux.But you needs to learn a little of Command line;not very tough though.

best of Luck for ur H/W shopping too.


----------



## mehulved (Apr 19, 2007)

Shouldn't just a CRT monitor and 160 GB hard disk suffice, I think that will get him the config within his budget. Hard disk can also be upgraded easily later on.

As for linux, it can do many tasks which windows can. What would be your intended use of the PC. You can always try linux. If you don't like it, remove it you won't loose anything. It will also give you a few days to collect some money for windows. And you can also have windows and linux installed in your PC, and boot them alternatingly if you like.


----------



## Soumyajit (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi
I went to Zenicon Computers in Cochin today. This is the price quote I got (inclusive of 4% VAT)

Intel E6300 Processor : 8944
Intel D965RY motherboard : 6552
512 MB DDR2 Transcend RAM (533) : 2964
512 MB DDR2 Zion (667) : 1924
160 GB SATA2 Samsung Hard Disc : 2425
Sony DVD RW (OEM) : 1654
17" LCD Monitor Viewsonic : 8632
Mercury Cabinet KM81 with 400 PSU : 1128
Keyboard Mouse Logitech : 624
Assembling cost :500

Now, this shop is saying that if there's any problem with any of the parts, to get the comp to them. Unlike, other shops, where they are saying that i would have to contact the respective service centres for different products.

Just trying to workout which combination to go for...

Regards
Som

i have few questions :

1. *How is Zion RAM*? This is most popular here. some shops dont stock other RAMs like Corsair, Kingston, etc.

2. Should i go for Samsung hard disc? (in place of Seagate hard disc). i plan to go for 160 GB hard disc.

3. i will check the prices of the AMD X2 3800+ processor and its corresponding motherboards. Now, which all motherboards will be suitable for this processor?

regards
Soumyajit


----------



## praka123 (Apr 22, 2007)

go for intel processors.with zenicon(i brought my current pc 4m there only),make sure they dont bill it to u as a branded computer as they do mostly with 1 yr gurantee.so ask for individual parts and whether u can carry on them to get a replacement;above all be sure on the part of billing(isnt zenicon and noveon the same;dont go for the zenicons marine drive penta menaka mall office,there they will be selling mostly branded computers as they got zenicon as a brand itself.DO ask them that u want an assembled computer (in BIll also).and remember these ppl will be just marketeers doing their business and in Kerala PC peripheral business in Kerala state is controlled by a mafia(!) with most members from Cochin City and the monopoly wholesaler controlling the market is Aldous glare exports.this is just for ur infi.Best of Luck for ur shopping.


----------



## ankushkool (Apr 22, 2007)

as 4 de ram i say go 4 zion as lately trascend ram is havin some problems i had 2 replace it.
at u budget it is strongly rocomended u go 4 AMD
and i find MSI K9 mobo good 4 AMD as it has some nice onbord graphics.


----------



## Soumyajit (Apr 23, 2007)

going for AMD X2 3800+ just for the cost factor. so which motherboard do i go for? Asus M2N or MSI K9? pls suggest...

praka
pls explain about the billing issue... didnt understand.

so going for zion RAM and samsung hard disc as corsair and seagate not available at zenicon (yes, opp cochin shipyard, beside noveon)

hope to buy comp today... so waiting for amswer to my q: which mobo? hope the mobo u suggest has onboard graphics
thanks n regards


----------



## praka123 (Apr 23, 2007)

as reg billing issue,for me they billed my PC as branded one(!) and i lost my gurantee for Intel mobo 915GAV along with it.thats why.I've pmed u.


----------



## sakumar79 (Apr 23, 2007)

M2N-MX should be a good buy and should cost around 3.8-4k...

Arun


----------



## Soumyajit (May 5, 2007)

sorry folks for not answering...
was away on official duty

i bought my PC on 23 Apr. from Zenicon Infoway (opp shipyard) in Cochin

The list is :

AMD X2 3800+ : Rs 3850
Asus M2N-MX : Rs 3450
Zion 512MB DDR2 x 2 : Rs 3700
Samsung 160 GB SATA : Rs 2332
Logitech K/B & Mouse : Rs 600
LG 17" Flatron CRT : Rs 5817
Mercury ATX Cabinet : Rs 1585
APC 500VA UPS : Rs 2050
VAT 4% : Rs 999

TOTAL : RS 25973

the guy charged me Rs 500 for assembling.. didnt budge. i think the assembling charges are quite less. then he insisted not to show it in the bill.. he included that in the price of the components

not sure if the mercury cabinet has 400W SMPS

LG Monitor had some scratches. but dealer is saying that since the box was sealed he cant do anything.

Thats it then.
Once again, thanks a ton to the members of this forum, specially to the ones who took time off their jobs and took pains to help me buy a good PC.

regards
Soumyajit

P.S. : will post this in the "hardware price list" post as well so that people can find the price list in cochin


----------

